# Gave her a good clean



## Pink Pussy (Sep 21, 2008)

Cold out there today but had to be done


----------



## p5owt (Oct 18, 2007)

looks very clean dianne [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

have you got time to do mine 

ps did you get the zorst done :?:

paul


----------



## Pink Pussy (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks , yeah got zorst sorted ta bring yours round i will give it a clean 4 u  Did u have a good xmas ?


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good, silver does come up well :wink:


----------

